# Michael Vick's amazing redemption



## Aqua Buddha (Jan 28, 2011)

No one can argue that this season's standout player has been Eagle's quarterback Michael Vick.  Only a year ago news of his return was greeted with hatred and veiled threats.  But he's proven that he's capable of silencing his critics.  He's shown that it is possible to grow as a person and as a player.

We all make mistakes, and we all deserve second chances.


----------



## Juiceman (Jan 31, 2011)

Mr. Budda...  Anyone who remains a fan of Vick after what he has done lives in a twisted fantasy world of their own.

Mistakes are one thing.  Tormenting animals for personal enjoyment is not a mere mistake.


----------



## Chaz24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Dude.  Vick is soaring with the Eagles with the franchise tag.  He deserves it.  He's awesome.


----------



## Legerdemain (Feb 2, 2011)

Juiceman, though I agree what Vick did was deplorable, I do like the idea of redemption, and regardless of his past actions, he has done a lot for animal advocacy as part of the healing process, and I respect that.  I would respect it a LOT more if he did that without murdering dogs, but still he could have chosen to not care and just do massive PR work that avoided the issue.  

That said, I think he is still partially a victim, as much as the people I have met that have said "I don't think people of different races should date, they wouldn't understand each other" or "I hate Jewish people, I know it's wrong but what my parents taught me makes me hate myself, but that doesn't change the fact I am now physically repulsed by Jews."  Both of these quotes are from students, first one was from a small town in Pennsylvania, the second from a Russian girl from Moscow.  Both knew that what they felt was wrong from a moral standpoint, but it's what they are taught going up.  Not to say this excuses Vick because I grew up with dog fighting within his social culture, but it explains the ignorance a bit.


----------



## Behelit (Feb 18, 2011)

I have heard mention of Michael Vick's solid season with the Eagles. 

To praise it for any other reason than that he played and lead his team impeccably well would be misguided. As much as I love a redemption story, I would not equate a successful football season with such.


----------

